# My BIG A Muse Order arrived (pics)!!!



## Wontpayretail23 (Jul 25, 2006)

So this was the mini counter haul I got to tied me over till my big
order in the mail arrived:

- Illusionary Burning Ambition (I couldn't wait. 2 won't hurt, right?),
- New Weed Fluidliner,
- Blonde on Blonde Lipstick,
- A Muse post card






Then today my big order came in:

- 3 Shooting Stars,
- 3 Shimpagne,
- 1 Lithograph,
- Illusionary/ Burning Ambition (Now I have 2),
- Persona Screen Vinyl ,
- Heat/ Element,
- Bright Side / Gallery Gal,
- Interview/ Purple-X




Then I also bought these with my order that were not A Muse Items:

- Green Brown Pigment,
- Golden Olive Pigment,
- Naked Lunch Pro-pan (because I saw this shade in someones FOTD)


----------



## Juneplum (Jul 25, 2006)

holy crap!  ur a girl of my own heart! :nod: gotta have backups!


----------



## user6 (Jul 25, 2006)

sweet!!! Thanks for sharing this awesome haul!


----------



## Ksstavros (Jul 25, 2006)

That's some beautiful color you got there!


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Jul 26, 2006)

gracious three of shooting star and shimpagne!? wow amazing


----------



## Luxurious (Jul 26, 2006)

nice haul. have fun with your stuff


----------



## pink_hearts (Jul 26, 2006)

Realy nice!


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Jul 26, 2006)

wicked!


----------



## CrimsonCountess (Jul 26, 2006)

Very nice haul!


----------



## OrangeLuvinChik (Jul 26, 2006)

Nice haul!


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Jul 28, 2006)

WOW! nice


----------



## OnLyPanTies (Aug 3, 2006)

Wow baby you got a MAC pro right in your living room


----------

